# Banded Hawk



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

So I don't know really where to put this but I came home today to find a dead banded hawk in my back yard. One leg has a red wire around it and the other has a blue tag with the number 1156 UT 05 on it. The DWR is coming to get it tomorrow, the gentleman said it is probably someone's that they use for hunting. Anyone hear of this? Go figure, i can't shoot a banded duck or goose but have a banded hawk die in my yard.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a pigeon.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Well thats where that prized Homer went. Guess he didnt have Major Medical lol


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO!!! Please post up what the DWR tells you about your "hawk" when they come pick it up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> LMAO!!! Please post up what the DWR tells you about your "hawk" when they come pick it up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: He said it was a hawk. I'll admit I don't know jack about falconry just going off what i was told.


----------

